# A Worldwide War Is Underway - The Silent Invasion Has A Deadly Intent For You



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am reposting this video Whoppo first shared in a new thread, as the old link in the other thread has now been blocked. *This is a must see for **all*, you need to know about the silent war and attack already underway. Thanks again Whoppo for the great warning and info, I want to put it back on top of the pile.....*all need to be AWARE. This is a war to over populate you and take control and either convert you to Allah or kill you. Mistake not, this is a war of religion dominance to extinguish Christians and all others. Sorry guys, being agnostic or atheist does not give you a free pass on this one.
*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have seen this as well and indeed it does need to be at the top of the heap. Make no mistake! It is not an exodus, nor a migration or immigration. It is an invasion. We will be fighting these sons a bitches in the streets before long if we don't stop them now. Mark my words.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smart guy^^^^^^^^ not wearing rose colored glasses. He's probably a Texan huh?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> I am reposting this video Whoppo first shared in a new thread, as the old link in the other thread has now been blocked. *This is a must see for **all*, you need to know about the silent war and attack already underway. Thanks again Whoppo for the great warning and info, I want to put it back on top of the pile.....*all need to be AWARE. This is a war to over populate you and take control and either convert you to Allah or kill you. Mistake not, this is a war of religion dominance to extinguish Christians and all others. Sorry guys, being agnostic or atheist does not give you a free pass on this one.
> *


I wonder why did Whoppo's link got blocked?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What is the solution?
Hillary will be the next president, and America's gates will be opened wide for all manner of unsavory characters.
Yes, the election will be rigged.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RPD, I know you do not jest here. I only hope and pray you are not correct...... but I share your concerns.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In a neighboring town by me, some ragheaded bastards tried to open a gas station.
An employee in a medical office nearby the location recognized the guy from an incident were she was present at a few months earlier.
A quick trip to youtube or face book brought up his profile and his pro isis, jihadi stance.
The doctor and a few others went door to door with a petition to block the station, they showed the people the online stuff.
Almost everyone in a half mile of the proposed station blocked it with the signing of the petition.
Resident approval was needed for it.
The ragheaded bastard was so bull$hit, he told the woman leaving the town hall that night he was going to rape her and her kids.


Added,
I found this out today when I was at the med office.
They know me and what I do, the topic was ******** and guns, they want my help and instruction on what to get.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Honestly there wont be any need to rig the next election; the entitlement class combined with new arrivals (immigrants) will be more than enough to out vote any other block - especially one as divided as the anti entitlement class is.

The solution is local government. It must be fought for at the ballot box with right minded people. They can resist better than any one person and do more to positively impact peoples lives then any critter in DC ever.



rice paddy daddy said:


> What is the solution?
> Hillary will be the next president, and America's gates will be opened wide for all manner of unsavory characters.
> Yes, the election will be rigged.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> In a neighboring town by me, some ragheaded bastards tried to open a gas station.
> An employee in a medical office nearby the location recognized the guy from an incident were she was present at a few months earlier.
> A quick trip to youtube or face book brought up his profile and his pro isis, jihadi stance.
> The doctor and a few others went door to door with a petition to block the station, they showed the people the online stuff.
> ...


I would have a hard time not knocking on his door myself..... just to be neighborly and introduce myself.....ya know.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Come on guys. Give the ******** a break. Throw him a blanket party. Repeat as necessary until he understands.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Come on guys. Give the ******** a break. Throw him a blanket party. Repeat as necessary until he understands.


Blankets laden with smallpox?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What is the solution?
> Hillary will be the next president, and America's gates will be opened wide for all manner of unsavory characters.
> Yes, the election will be rigged.


This is the big question of coarse my friend. What is left for us to do if or when she wins? Do we continue to scream and holler at the top of our lungs? Continue to try and educate and warn? All the while knowing most of our warnings will fall on deaf and ignorant ears. Do we wait, prepare, and hope the calamity does not materialize? ( Of coarse, we prepare always ) Is it time for a little civil disobedience? Civil activism? More intense and drastic measures? I for one am tired of electing these good for nothings that promise change and give us more of the same. I am frustrated with the whole lot of them. How do we get this once great nation back?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Smart guy^^^^^^^^ not wearing rose colored glasses. He's probably a Texan huh?


Not sure about the smart part but the rose colored glasses where unceremoniously knocked of my head before I was 10. LOL My Dad saw to that.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

And as you posted this very timely...Paris is under siege.



A Watchman said:


> I am reposting this video Whoppo first shared in a new thread, as the old link in the other thread has now been blocked. *This is a must see for **all*, you need to know about the silent war and attack already underway. Thanks again Whoppo for the great warning and info, I want to put it back on top of the pile.....*all need to be AWARE. This is a war to over populate you and take control and either convert you to Allah or kill you. Mistake not, this is a war of religion dominance to extinguish Christians and all others. Sorry guys, being agnostic or atheist does not give you a free pass on this one.
> *


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There seems to be a lot of sentiment that sees this as something we can do nothing about. What happened to the fight that we are supposed to have within us? Where is the bravado and we will never give up? Have we as a society given up? Is this what we have to look froward to?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> There seems to be a lot of sentiment that sees this as something we can do nothing about. What happened to the fight that we are supposed to have within us? Where is the bravado and we will never give up? Have we as a society given up? Is this what we have to look froward to?


Auntie, I for one have not given up. I will fight with my last breath to help save this once great country. In any way I am able. The problem is, I fear, we are few, and they are many. The question is....are there enough of us who will stand and fight when the time comes?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

*Where Muslims are in the minority, they are obsessed with minority rights, Where Muslims are in the majority, there are no minority rights.﻿*


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Honestly there wont be any need to rig the next election; the entitlement class combined with new arrivals (immigrants) will be more than enough to out vote any other block - especially one as divided as the anti entitlement class is.
> 
> *The solution is local government.* It must be fought for at the ballot box with right minded people. They can resist better than any one person and do more to positively impact peoples lives then any critter in DC ever.


I couldn't agree more. I've come to believe that any office beyond your state Governor is useless.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I wonder why did Whoppo's link got blocked?


"They" don't want the truth out there to be seen by the masses. Same reason it was deleted from social media...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Auntie said:


> There seems to be a lot of sentiment that sees this as something we can do nothing about. What happened to the fight that we are supposed to have within us? Where is the bravado and we will never give up? Have we as a society given up? Is this what we have to look froward to?


Just watch the media propaganda...oopps....I mean news coverage. They will be more than happy to tell each and every one of us how to think, feel and react. They will bad mouth anyone who doesn't follow the path they have set. For the strong minded and strong willed, there is the force of government..ooppps... I mean the rule of law. Just saying what those who have a clear mind are facing. You are obviously asking the right questions Auntie. Unfortunately the vision the liberals are trying to force is very ugly.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

as any good father will say
if anyone f**ks with my baby girl ill send his A$$ to hell screaming and seeing these freaks and claim they are peace need to be dragged tied up and watch the videos of them ever seen the movie clockwork orange? pretty much that but they get sick when they hear islam is peacefull or kind etc
sorry I am now on 1 whole beer and the buzzed kicked in think I will shoot for 2


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

The video link is no longer valid!!!!

I 100000% guarantee this is due to Youtube's latest policy and guidelines they just imposed!!!

They are blocking this stuff now so people cannot be shown what is happening.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> The video link is no longer valid!!!!
> 
> I 100000% guarantee this is due to Youtube's latest policy and guidelines they just imposed!!!
> 
> They are blocking this stuff now so people cannot be shown what is happening.


Unbelievable!! you are right!!! Shameful behavior to say the least.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I've given up trying to educate the sheep. I figure it will take the flock being culled before they truly learn who the wolves are. 
In the mean time I'll do my best to protect me and mine


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

All,

Be advised that for the second time the link is broken and inaccessible. I have searched both GOOGLE and YouTube and their is not another one. The only remaining trace of this topic and video when searched is a direct link to prepperforums.net and the page of this thread and post, with all comments that have been made available for viewing by any and all.

Still think it is all just a coincidence and irrelevant to the US.... or you?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Control the press, control the people, get their guns. Someone famous......or should I say infamous, once said that. As a matter of fact, I can think of 3 or 4 others that have used that tactic as well. Want to know how all that turned out?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

The link dont work for me either. 

And get the guns? Guns are not a threat to your masters when the people is divided an unorganized. Divded you fall, clinging to your guns when the war is a war of deception, information and manipulation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> The link dont work for me either.
> 
> And get the guns? Guns are not a threat to your masters when the people is divided an unorganized. Divded you fall, clinging to your guns when the war is a war of deception, information and manipulation.


Swede,

I have no idea what you are trying to say other than a veiled attempt at some socialist version of anti gun crap...so I'll say this;

My driveway, affectionately known as Slippy Lane is approx 1 mile down a private dirt road, then the actual driveway is about 900 feet slightly uphill from beginning to end. If you happen to make a wrong turn and get past my gate uninvited there you will encounter a slightly heavy set middle aged yet strikingly handsome man clinging to one of many finely tuned pieces of weaponry. I suggest you call first...

View attachment 13552


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Swede,
> 
> I have no idea what you are trying to say other than a veiled attempt at some socialist version of anti gun crap...so I'll say this;
> 
> ...


aha okey, but your property do not matter to TPTB. Af if it did, well.. good luck. You will stand no chance and none or few will stand with you, you will be the bad guy, because they control the words.

I did not say you should not have guns, Im saying that you are not fightinging in the right arenas.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> aha okey, but your property do not matter to TPTB. Af if it did, well.. good luck. You will stand no chance and none or few will stand with you, you will be the bad guy, because they control the words.
> 
> I did not say you should not have guns, Im saying that you are not fightinging in the right arenas.


It actually kills me to say this...but you may be right SS. There are fewer and fewer that will stand with us Patriots.

I hope to die of old age and placed in a pine box made and decorated by my grandkids and buried under "Slippy's Will to Live Tree" on my back road.

But the older I get, the more I am at peace with the possibility of dying while standing knee deep in brass with a hotter than hell barrel aimed directly at any who attempt to take my freedoms and way of life.

Molon Labe


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> All,
> 
> Be advised that for the second time the link is broken and inaccessible. I have searched both GOOGLE and YouTube and their is not another one. The only remaining trace of this topic and video when searched is a direct link to prepperforums.net and the page of this thread and post, with all comments that have been made available for viewing by any and all.
> 
> Still think it is all just a coincidence and irrelevant to the US.... or you?


I know where there's a copy of the original video, before having it's audio removed... I won't post a public link to it here though, as it would surely get whacked in short order.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> aha okey, but your property do not matter to TPTB. Af if it did, well.. good luck. You will stand no chance and none or few will stand with you, you will be the bad guy, because they control the words.
> 
> I did not say you should not have guns, Im saying that you are not fightinging in the right arenas.


You might be surprised by how many people would stand with him.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

whoppo said:


> I know where there's a copy of the original video, before having it's audio removed... I won't post a public link to it here though, as it would surely get whacked in short order.


That is not happening here at this end.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, "looky I found a hooky". (Robin Williams version of Peter Pan)

I had stashed another link, share while you can.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This link currently works. After events like Paris yesterday I can see a new generation Crusade in our future. Not all that sure I oppose that either.



A Watchman said:


> Well, "looky I found a hooky". (Robin Williams version of Peter Pan)
> 
> I had stashed another link, share while you can.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

cdell said:


> Blankets laden with smallpox?


blankets soaked in pig's blood and beat the crap head silly with a nice pound of bacon then stuff his mouth full of sausages then lastly open his front door an toss a couple live pot bellied pigs in there to run around for a while. 
then tell him allah has spoken.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Read back on the threads we have been telling people this for the last 7 years. Seems the tin foil hats they accused us of wearing provide some darn good reception.


----------

